# Shrimp and Turkey lettuce wraps



## scouter99 (May 25, 2012)

I made these tonight and they were SUPER yummy and low FODMAP! Check out my blog for more recipes in the future (this is my first one so far as I am only 9 days into the diet).Olive Muffalata (got it at Costco, brand: The Pickle Guy)MayoBalsamic Vinegar (see my note about this)Cooked ShrimpCooked Turkey Sausage (I used Johnsonville)Lettuce leaves (Boston or Green leaf work best, romaine would be too crunchy)Red pepper flakesTurmericMix a little Mayo and as much Olive Muffalata as you would like (could have skipped the mayo but wanted something creamy). I added a splash of balsamic vinegar as well... which may have made it tasty but it sure did make it an UGLY color, would probably skip if presentation is important to you. Take some nice lettuce leaves and put a little spoonful of this mixture on each leaf.In a skillet heat up some olive oil and red pepper flakes. Sautee some chopped up Turkey sausage and cooked shrimp in the oil until warmed up. Mix in some turmeric to give it a nice color and aroma. Top the prepared lettuce leaves with this mixture. Roll up and eat. SUPER yummy and low FODMAP!!Oh, one thing you should know about my cooking- I do not measure things. I just eyeball it and then taste and adjust. Makes it hard to pass on recipes, though.


----------

